# HDD failures in multiple PC's.



## kARTechnology (Dec 17, 2014)

Well I have these 
	
	



```
. Motherboard:		  Processor:				RAM:		HDD:			   PSU
1 GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2H    Intel Pentium G620 @ 2.60GHz		2 GB G.SKILL	WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0      CORSAIR CX430V2
2 ASUS P5KPL-CM		  Intel Core 2 Duo E5200  @ 2.5GHz	2 GB TRANSCEND	Seagate ST500DM002-1BD142  Mercury 450 Watt
					
3 HI-COM		  Intel Pentium E5300  @ 2.60GHz	1 GB HYNIX	WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0	   Zebronics 400 Watt
4 Intel DG31PR		  Intel Core 2 Duo E7200  @ 2.53GHz	1 GB TRANSCEND	TOSHIBA DT01ABA100V        Zebronics 400 Watt
					
5 GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2HP AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ 2.40 GHz	3 GB TRANSCEND	SAMSUNG 840 EVO SSD	   CORSAIR CX430V2
6 GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3P	  AMD FX 6300 3.5GHz			4 GB CORSAIR	SAMSUNG 840 EVO SSD	   CORSAIR CX430V2
										SEAGATE ST31000524AS   	
										TOSHIBA DT01ABA100V
```

1,2,3,4 PC's run all day in a shop (POS)
all run Windows 8.1 Pro. only 50GB allocated to C:\ and 10GB to D:\ , though they have 500GB HDD.
1) had a HDD fail in the 1*st 6 months of pc building. WD->WD RMA'ed*. now out of warranty.now its stable.
2) had a *HDD failure in year 2011.Seagate->WD*, soon zebronics PSU failed and it got replaced by a MERCURY 450W
3) had *3 HDD failures in years 10-12.Seagate-> Seagate RMAed *now its OK.
4) always failing. before used to run a very old Seagate 120 which was way too old(7-8 years) and failed in 2012. drive changed to another old seagate. again fail in 6 months.now * TOSHIBA AV HDD in 90 days it failed*. I did a full format as it had pending sectors(something like that) and it was functional and now after* 15 days again pending sector count is climbing.**

a TOSHIBA AV 1TB HDD used a HIKVISION DVR(24x7 CCTV) is sending me HDD SMART ERROR and HDD FAIL emails to me(configured to send in case of any problem automatically)

a SEAGATE 500gb HDD(taken at some point from above builds and RMA'ed  is failing in another HIKVISION DVR. though WD 500gb(new 2012) is reported fine.(it has both drives)
*
5) Seagate 500GB(OS Drive) failed, when i was using Zebronics 400W PLATINUM PSU(I didn't know about PSU's at that time)
so RMA'ed and again failed so changed to mercury 450W and added a 1000GB seagate (2012). was stable. but wanted to make sure and got CX430V2  rock solid..mercury PSU moved on to config no.2

I might have missed something, I mean any other hdd failure, sorry

now this 5 is replacement of 4. Seagate 1000GB + Samsung 120GB
using 4 as HTPC.

so I am really bothered about HDD failures...always should backup daily.
the POS software running on PC's are very light, designed back in 1997 on win 97 but runs great in Win8.1 in 2014

*so is the PSU the culprit?(Zebronics 400W)*
ya i know it is not recommended and its a bad psu, but this a very light build and not power consuming, no dvd drives even...

before there were square wave ups'es(800va-1kva) for all PC's except one in house.
 the power input is also very high frequently @ 1 &2. so we got a stabilizer and *pure sinewave NIXOWN Inverters* for whole shop, including TVS dot matrix printers without ups..

at 3, a luminous squate wave inverter 800va with a 500va ups for transfer delay is running...this is also quite stable,.

at 4, a pure sinewave amararaja amaron 800va inverter is running directly to pc but still failre rates are high.
the same model in my home is handing the 6 config streaming to 5,Pioneer AV receiver, bravia tv at a time, without any issues..

wow, i have a 6TB of storage...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2014)

How is the physical handling of you hdd?i mean did you got most of your hdd from some online site or some specific store.it may be possible that the hdd you got experienced some kind of rough physical handling during transportation.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 18, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> How is the physical handling of you hdd?i mean did you got most of your hdd from some online site or some specific store.it may be possible that the hdd you got experienced some kind of rough physical handling during transportation.



specific store in my city.
afraid that online shopping will break them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2014)

even buying from shops is not a guarantee of correct physical handling of hdd.try a different & preferably bigger shop this time to buy hdd.if you are in some small city then buy from nearest major city known for pc components.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 18, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> even buying from shops is not a guarantee of correct physical handling of hdd.try a different & preferably bigger shop this time to buy hdd.if you are in some small city then buy from nearest major city known for pc components.



All pc shops are small here, they come with that Anti static bag, sealed, thats all...
no official packaging.
you give a hdd to rma(300Rs for WD/seagate) with anti static bag, receive it without that..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2014)

every where you will get hdd like that(i.e.only anti static bag).by handling i meant from hdd manufacturer's main warehouses in India to local shops in your area.it may be that upto some point handling is good(e.g.from warehouse to a major pc dealer in some big mkt like nehru place or lamington road) but from then onwards it is bad(say your local shop ordered a dozen hdd from nearest big city dealer who in turn ordered it from lamington road mumbai dealer but the courier used between big city dealer to local shop is not handling hdd properly).Where do you stay btw?


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> every where you will get hdd like that(i.e.only anti static bag).by handling i meant from hdd manufacturer's main warehouses in India to local shops in your area.it may be that upto some point handling is good(e.g.from warehouse to a major pc dealer in some big mkt like nehru place or lamington road) but from then onwards it is bad(say your local shop ordered a dozen hdd from nearest big city dealer who in turn ordered it from lamington road mumbai dealer but the courier used between big city dealer to local shop is not handling hdd properly).Where do you stay btw?



yeah Lamington road is the hub for all pc related stuff,you can get stuff on release day at times,love lamington road shopping!


----------

